# Environmental/Regulatory work in the USA



## Desperately seeking sUSAn (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello all,

I am in the same boat as many people on the board and therefore my post probably reads like a thousand others, so I apologise to and thank in advance those who take the time to read this and reply!

Ok, I am a 29 year old UK male who is looking to move to the States permanently and ASAP (told you it was similar!). I have a 2.1 degree in chemistry and a further MSc in chemistry which I completed 4 years ago. Since then I have been working for the Health and Safety Executive (UK government/civil service) carrying out environmental chemicals assessments on various substances for sale/use on the EU market.

My job experience is of a regulatory manner, involving report writing, risk assessment, dealing with stake holders and defending both my and the UK’s position on various topics on a European platform.

At the beginning of the year I met my partner who lives in Columbia SC and having promised myself I would leave the UK previous to this it seems I now have a further reason for doing so.

I have looked online for jobs in similar fields to my current position but seem to be coming up blank a lot of the time. The EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) or something similar would be great although, most post require that I am already a US citizen.

Now not saying that I wouldn’t marry the girl, as the way things are going I think this is definitely on the cards, but practically and financially at the moment this is just not possible.

So the crux of my post;

Does anyone have any advice for somebody working in my field (environmental science/regulatory work) on perhaps the best places or routes to go down in finding this type of work in the US?

We have looked into the rules and regulations on marriage/fiancé and just do not want to rush that side of things to be honest. Although even this seems to be a drawn out process (Any ideas on the average length of time this route could take?).

I have seen listing for a few websites that only list job posts that are willing to sort out visas, of course there is a charge and I wondered if anyone has any experience with these or if they are a massive con?

Sorry about the length but I figured the more detail the better.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Ben and welcome to the forum.

Well, the good news is that nearly every function in the US has some private industry side to it. While you can't work for the EPA, there are jobs related to the regulatory side of the business in just about every company that is subject to EPA reviews, audits or regulations. Then, too, you may want to concentrate on international companies that need to satisfy the requirements of the EU and other markets as well as the EPA. Companies these days prefer to develop one "worldwide" product, not different products for different parts of the world designed to meet the various regulatory standards.

If you can sell yourself as experienced in EU and UK regulatory procedures, you might be able to interest a Dupont or other big company in giving you a shot. But I'd definitely go directly to the companies and not through a job agency, especially not one that is going to charge you for the privilege.

The bad news, unfortunately, is the getting even the old standard H1B visa these days is pretty chancy - what with the lottery they've been using to assign the available visas. The ideal situation would be to find a job in private industry where you are, and then let the employer transfer you to the US after a year or two (though I appreciate that that does nothing for your relationship).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you necessarily have to go to Columbia, SC or would your girlfriend be able to relocate? When looking for work that requires a visa, usually you need to go where the jobs are. I googled for columbia south carolina major employers and one of the sites I found was this one. The lists of employers do not look encouraging for your type of work. 

You aren't limited to major chemical companies, either. Any company that uses chemicals, which is practically everything that manufactures much of anything, might need your services. However, I think your best bet might be with an environmental or engineering consulting firm. A consulting firm can shop you out to companies that have specific projects and don't want to hire someone long term. Your EU experience might be more valuable to a consulting firm, too.

You should be eligible for an E2 visa, which requires an advanced degree. There is some odd language that implies it is possible to appy on your own. I'm sure someone will get on here and correct and clarify.

If a lot of what you do depends on your knowledge of environmental law, you will be at a disadvantage because the regulations will be different, unless you sell yourself as an EU expert.

I know you don't want to do the fiance visa, but that may be your only viable option. If you get an employee visa, that visa is tied to the employer, and if you lose the job for any reason (like the company going out of business or closing an office), you will lose the visa and have to leave within 30 days unless you can find another employer in that time. Marriage gets you out of that situation. Not that I'm advocating marriage for visa purposes, but if you are considering marriage anyway...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may have your UK degrees but no US credentials. No industry experience but government will also be a handicap. Start networking. Start looking for positions with UK firms with US connections.
Synthia - anything connected to haz mat be it chemicals, explosives or even just components is not an inexpensive enterprise to get into even with the proper credentials.


----------



## Desperately seeking sUSAn (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks all for the swift replies.

In terms of only working in SC, I am looking all over the US as limiting myself to SC would be daft, and my partner is a nurse so moving for her would not be too much of an issue, however initially it may be nice!

With regards to the whole ‘getting a job in the UK, then try and get seconded or transferred to the US’ idea, hmmmmm. It's something I have definitely considered but at the moment I have put on hold as it would more than likely involve a move here then putting in groundwork of 1-2 years with no actual guarantee of a place abroad. However, I am in agreement that in many ways this seems to be potentially one of the easiest (just not quickest) methods.

Makes me wish I'd set about doing things about 5-10 years ago, I may just about have a visa by now

Ben


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

twostep said:


> Synthia - anything connected to haz mat be it chemicals, explosives or even just components is not an inexpensive enterprise to get into even with the proper credentials.


Where did I mention hazmat? I'm confused. I really don't see where I suggested he set up a hazmat business.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

... environmental chemicals assessments on various substances for sale/use ... haz-mat does not always mean bombs and task forces.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Desperately seeking sUSAn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in the same boat as many people on the board and therefore my post probably reads like a thousand others, so I apologise to and thank in advance those who take the time to read this and reply!
> 
> ...


Hey....I live in South Carolina and about an hour from Columbia.


----------



## Desperately seeking sUSAn (Aug 31, 2008)

Wanna hook me up with a job tcscivic12?

PS just for the record the line of work I am in is biocides and pesticides. So anything from wood presevatives to Mr. Muscle, sorry no bombs!


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Desperately seeking sUSAn said:


> Wanna hook me up with a job tcscivic12?
> 
> PS just for the record the line of work I am in is biocides and pesticides. So anything from wood presevatives to Mr. Muscle, sorry no bombs!


LOL! I would if I had the authorit y to.


----------



## abhishek (Sep 7, 2008)

*Advisory and Consulting Firms*

Hey Ben, 

I'm new to this forum and just read your post. I have similar credentials and have had some experience job hunting (about 2 years ago). Now having worked in the field for a couple of years I think i can suggest a thing or two.

For foreigners trying to attain a US visa to work in scientific fields the best kind of employers are those who meet these criterea:
- In advisory and consulting business
- International presense incl. EU
- With a history of hiring foriegn nationals on employment visas
- Located in one of the major metro areas

I don't want to divulge or refer to specific names of companies that I know hire environmental/ resources regulatory professionals, on a forum. If you're interested you can write an email to me. 

Good luck!

Abhishek





Desperately seeking sUSAn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in the same boat as many people on the board and therefore my post probably reads like a thousand others, so I apologise to and thank in advance those who take the time to read this and reply!
> 
> ...


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

abishek, you don't have e-mail or PM enabled on your profile. You need to change your profile before you can be contacted.


----------



## abhishek (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi synthia, 

How can I enable those. I got a little lost trying to do that.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Go to UserCP, the first item on the top green bar. In the list on the left, find the section for Settings and Options. Click on Edit E-mail and Password. That page has options to control your e-mail and private messaging options. Good luck!


----------

